# False pregnancy symptoms on Clomid



## Jean Gray (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I'm on my 6th cycle of Clomid and thought I was pregnant. When the hpts were negative, I wanted a blood test when I was over a week late. I got it today and it was negative.

I was wondering if anyone else has had anything similar where they have all the symptoms, nausea, sore nipples, tired, going light headed every so often and no period (Oh yeah, I also forgot the bloated belly) but haven't been pregnant. Did the hospital offer any other treatment? 

I'm worried that I now have something else wrong with me other than dysfunctional bleeding and no ovulation.


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi  
I get the same   it's so so frustrating. As you will see I'm on clomid along time  this is my last month. I'm 8dpo.. Sore nipples boobs ache so bad. Bloated, fuzzy dizzy head, real tired and emotional. I have just ovulated past few months ok.... 

Hospital has me on waiting list for oi injections x


----------



## Jean Gray (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, I need to find out what the next step is. I'm feeling a lot better since my takeaway tea! Usually does the trick.


----------



## Sarah36 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am on month 4 clomid and feel really tired and also have the lightheaded feeling. I was also a few days late last month as now using cyclogest progesterone 2 days after positive ovulation stick for 14 days.
Hails - what is an oi injection?
X


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

hi 

here is so info on oi injections... i could explain it as well as this  

Ovulation induction and the reproductive cycle
During the follicular phase of a woman's reproductive cycle, a medication such as Gonal-f® (follitropin alfa for injection), a follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) may be prescribed. FSH stimulates the development of follicles in the ovary and helps produce eggs.

Around the 11th day of the cycle, a single injection of a medication such as Ovidrel® PreFilled Syringe (choriogonadotropin alfa injection), a human choriogonadotropin (hCG), may be given to facilitate the last step in the maturation of the developing eggs and trigger ovulation. The eggs are released, ready to be fertilized.

At this point, fertilization is attempted either through sexual intercourse or artificial insemination (AI). AI is a procedure in which the healthcare provider inserts sperm directly into a woman's reproductive tract. AI is usually performed in cases where a woman has poor or absent cervical mucus or a man has a low sperm count or sperm motility. A common AI procedure is intrauterine insemination, a procedure in which the healthcare provider inserts sperm directly into the uterus near the time of ovulation.

my partner's sperm count is normal so we would be have bms to fertilize the egg..


----------



## Sarah36 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for this info I will speak to my consultant. My partners sperm count is normal too. 
Good luck  x


----------

